# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  A është aborti vrasje?!

## Gimi3

Përmes kësaj dëshirojmë që të tërheqim vëmendjen në disa raste të këtij akti të ndytë! Dikush do të thotë se gruaja ka të drejtë që që të bëjë çka të dojë me vetveten. Ajo ndoshta ka të drejtë me veten por jo edhe me tjerët, sepse fëmijët tanë nuk janë pronë e jona, por ata na janë dhënë në mbrojtje, që Zoti ynë me ta të na sprovojë se cili do të veprojë në mënyrë më të mirë!

Aborti është vrasje. Edhe atë e tmerrshme! Mënyra se si disa mjekë, nëse mund të quhen të atillë, e kryejnë nxjerrjen e dhunshme të foshnjës, e kjo nuk është asgjë tjetër përveçse vepër kriminale e shkallës më të lartë! Ata me gërshërët kirurgjik e coptojnë foshnjën copë-copë, derisa nuk e mënjanojnë ate nga mitra. Embrioni (fryti i formuar – fëmija) si edhe çdo krijesë tjëtër ka nerva dhe me vetë atë ai ndjen dhembje të tmerrshme! Paramendoni që juve dikush t’ua presë duart dhe këmbët!

Kurse Allahu i lartmadhëruar ka thënë:”A nuk ju kemi krijuar juve nga një lëng i dobët? Dhe atë e vendosëm në një vend të sigurtë. Për deri në një kohë të caktuar..!” (Kuran: Murselat, 20-22)

Kjo don të thotë se barku i nënave tona është vend i sigurtë, zonë e mbrojtur dhe e ndaluar për njeriun që ta dëmtojë këtë siguri!

Kush mund të merr guximin që ta bëjë këtë vepër të ndyer? Atë mundet vetëm ai i cili nuk i frigohet dënimit të Ditës së Madhe! Ai i cili mendon se një vepër e tillë do të ngelë e padënuar! 

“..cili mbyt një njeri pa pasë mbytur ai dikë tjetër dhe pa pasë bërë ai ndonjë fesat në tokë, është sikur ti ketë mbytë të gjithë njerëzit në tokë. E kush bëhet shkak që dikush ngjallet (shpëton jetën e tij) është sikur t’i ketë ngjallur të gjithë njerëzit! (Kuran: Maide, 32)

Fëmijët janë dhunti e madhe nga Allahu.

Zoti ynë i Lartmadhëruar ka paraparë që ti ngrejmë ato nga paaftësia, ti mbrojmë, ti ushqejmë, ti veshim dhe ti mbathim derisa që të arrijnë fuqinë dhe aftësinë. Dhe kjo për shumë shkaqe: që të krijohet lidhja e dashurisë dhe rrespektit, të na falënderojnë atëherë kur ne dobësohemi dhe të na kthejnë atë dashuri dhe rrespekt që ua dhuruam.

Fëmija mund të jetë rikthim në një jetë më të mirë për një numër të madh njerëzish.

Nëse nënat e tyre kanë një jetë të çrregulluar, ndoshta kujdesi për fëmijën ua kthen rregullsinë në jetë. Sa shumë nëna mu fëmijët e tyre i kanë nxjerrur ato nga dëmet e narkomanisë, prostitucionit dhe alkoolizmit.

Për dashurinë e nënës mundet të shkruhen libra me vëllime voluminoze, ndërsa shumë gra sot i ikin nënërisë nga frika se ajo do tua prish karierën ose do tua dobëson gjendjen ekonomike. Dijeni se nënëria është ndjenjë e lindur, dhe se ajo është një nga urtësitë e të qenurit të gruas në këtë botë. Ai i cili ikën nga natyra e vet e lindur, nuk mund të jetojë jetë të lumtur. Dijeni pra se as gruaja e as burri nuk do ta gjejnë gëzimin e tyre duke bërë vepra nga të cilat do të turpëroheshin bile edhe qentë!

----------


## buffa

Jam pro abordit dhe nuk mendoj qe eshte vrasje .Cfare mendon ti per ato vajza 14-15 vjecare qe mbeten shtatzane ,po per ato gra qe jane te semura dhe nuk ju lejohet   lindja.Embrioni ndjen dhimje por jo me shume se nena qe plus dhimjes fizike ndjen dhe dhimbje shpirterore dhe sidomos ne rastet kur nena e di qe nuk do te kete kurre mundesine per te mbajtur nje foshnje ne dore.Te lutem mos flit vetem ne teori apo nga ato qe ke lexuar  e respektoj mendimin tend por nuk pranoj gjykimin edhe pse besoj ne Zot ne menyren time vetem Ai ka te drejte te gjykoje

----------


## Lilu

Pershendetje,
Me pelqen fakti qe eshte trajtuar kjo teme, sepse sa me te renda te jene veprimet e njerezve ne jete, aq me shume behet nje lloj kompromisi/ marreveshje e heshtur per te mos u folur per to, por ceshtje te tilla si aborti nuk mund te anashkalohet si pa gje te keq.
Mendoj se vertet rrethanat mund ta detyrojne nje njeri te beje zgjedhje qe i imponohen, ose sepse situatat mund te jene te pazgjidhshme, por mendoj se nga cdo gje qe mund t'i lejohet te kryeje nje njeri, marrja e jetes se nje krijese te Zotit eshte mekati me i rende. Askush i bere prej mishi e kockash nuk e ka kete drejte dhe duhet te kuptoje qe vdekja eshte pa kthim mbrapa. Nese e merr nje vendim dhe e kryen ate, nuk mundesh te rikthehesh me prapa. 
Do te doja qe te dyja gjinite te vepronin dhe te jetonin ne menyre me te pergjegjshme, qe te mos shkaktojne drama te tilla shoqerore, sepse kjo eshte vertet nje drame.

----------


## ELDORADO

tani qe eshte=vrasje ska asnji dyshim por gimo3 ka raste kur shtazania nuk eshte e vullnetshme apo kudi une raste te tjera ,prap i ngel personit(femer) ne dore gjithcka  ka te drejten e tij se dhe ligjet nuk jane te sakta ne keto raste ato thne qe fill pas lindjes foshnja merr te drejtat si nje person (duke mendur qe ka lindur i gjalle gjithmone) pra dhe ligji nuk eshte shume oi sakte

----------


## King_Arthur

une jam kundra abortit sido qofte dhe ajo nje qenie njerezore eshte .

----------


## maryp

une ne pergjithesi jam kunder abortit, dhe mendoj qe te abortosh eshte njesoj te vrasesh, por ka disa raste ekstreme qe nje vajze eshte e detyruar te abortoje, e nuk flas per vajzat 14-15 vjecare qe ngelen shtatzene sepse ashtu sic ishin te zonjat per te bere dashuri duhet te jene te zonjat edhe te rrisin nje femije.per mua raste extreme do te thote kur nena eshte e semure dhe dihet qe femija lind i semure.ky eshte i vetmi rast qe une jam pro abortit,te tjerat sado te renda mund te jene nuk justifikohen...............ah dicka tjeter....per gimi3....jemi te gjithe shqiptare e duhet te jemi krenare per kete.....nese ne te paret shajme veten tone e fyejme te tjeret ne debat, si mund te zemerohemi kur te huajt na shajne dhe na quajne te prapambetur...pak respek per veten tende ne ralle te pare e per ne shqiptaret ne pergjithesi.....ky eshte nje forum qe ne te flasim shqip me njeri tjetrin dhe te cmadhemi sepse pjesa me madhe prej nesh ndodhet larg nga shqiperia dhe ky forum na ben te ndjehemi ne shtepi.

----------


## BlackEagle

Te gjithe jemi pro per paqen mendoj. Nuk besoj se ka ndonje nga ne qe nuk e do paqen, nuk mendoj se ka ndonje qe ka deshire te shoh lufte, qofte dhe ne s'kajin me te larget te botes.

Atehere ç'bejme, jemi pro dergimit te forcave paqeruajtse, ashtu si tek vete ne ne Shqiperi kishte ne "kohen e ç'mendurise" ne vitet 1997-1998 dhe si ende ka po tek ne ne Kosove dhe sote. Ashtu si dhe vete ne kemi vellezerit tane paqe ruajtes ne Irak dhe ne Bosnje apo ne Afganistan.

Perse i shkrva te gjitha keto do te pyesni ju!?

Nese ne jemi pro paqes dhe jemi pro dergimit te trupave paqeruajtese, nese ne pretendojme se keshtu mbrojme jeten e te pa fajshemve qe mund ti lendoj lufta, perse te mos jemi kaq JETE DASHES dhe per ate krijese ende pa mekate qe rritet ne trupin e nje gruaje ?????????????

Jam Kundra abortit se jam Pro JETES.

Do ta pranoja abortin vetem ne rastin kur Jeta e vete nenes rrezikohet.

Megjithese ka dhe nga ato nena ne kete bote qe kane sakrifikuar jeten e tyre per femijen.

Respekte per temen.

----------


## mario_kingu

jam kunder re 

e imagjinoni ju te na kishin bere ne nenat  abort  ku do ishim sot pa internet :P
just joking  nejse alll j

un jam kundra 100%

----------


## Sa Kot

:pa dhembe:  Qe kur lexova "ketij akti te ndyte"...ja plasa gazit me ore te tera para sesa te postoj nje pergjigje.

As qe nuk e lexova fare biles vazhdimin e temes, sepse kam lexuar dhe degjuar nga budalliqe nga me te ndryshmet. A eshte vrasje, a eshte plasje.....shif ore cun punen tende ti se e di vete ajo se c'ben. Perderisa femija eshte ne barkun e saj, ajo ka c'do te drejte te beje c'te doje me te. Jane te lidhur bashke nga nje kordon dhe deri ne momentin kur ai kordon te pritet, ajo femije qe ndodhet aty brenda eshte thjeshte nje shtese ne trupin e nje vajze.

Thjesht nje shtese si thonjte apo floket, asgje me teper. Nqs vajza do qe t'a heqi, mund te beje c'te doje me te. Ne rradhe te pare, vajza merr prioritet. Ajo mund te mos doje qe t'a kete ate bezdi ne mes te barkut, kush je ti qe t'a detyrosh ate qe t'a mbaje me zorr ne bark. Asnjeri, po te ishe me i mire ti, do e kishe mbajtur vete ne bark, nuk do ja kishe lene asaj.  :pa dhembe:  

As nuk eshte akt i ndyte fare, biles i rekomandoj c'do vajze qe e ka nder mend abortin per c'faredolloj arsyeje, le te shkoje dhe le t'a nxjerre ate kalama. As qe mos t'a vrase mendjen fare dhe as mos ndjehet keq fare. Eshte me mire qe t'a beje sa ka kohe, sesa te jetoje nje jete me probleme per nje problem qe mund t'a kishte evituar. I ben nje nder edhe asaj femije se nuk e detyron qe te jetoje ne nje ambient qe me siguri nuk do te jete i pershtatshem per te rritur nje femije.

Jam pro abortit, edhe po te ngelem ndonjehere shtatzan dhe te dyshoj se nuk ja vlen te kem nje femi ne ate periudhe te caktuar te jetes time, do e nxjerr fyshek perjashta nga barku dhe nuk do te jete ne gjendje te me ndale asnjeri, me ligj apo pa ligj. Jeta ime vjen e para, sepse do te jem une ajo qe do te duhet t'a mbaj brenda per 9 muaj...dhe pastaj te kujdesem per te per 18 vitet e ardhshme ne nje atmosfere emocionale dhe financiare qe mbase mund te mos jete e pershtatshme.

Keshtu qe, derisa femija te jete ne barkun tim, une jam gjykatsja dhe juria gjate gjithe ketij procesi! Asnjeri tjeter, as mos lodhen fare biles se nuk do i perfill, as do ja bej fjale njeriu biles. Bram bram aty edhe hajde...  :pa dhembe:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Vrasje quhet per mua , po cdo njeri kur e ben  ka nje arsye se nuk besoj ta bej nga qefi ...

Nje shprehje kam degjuar nje her dhe me ka ngelur e fiksuar ne mendje ,
Nje abort esht si ti heqesh themelit nje gur ...........

----------


## Clauss

une jam pro abortit vetem me dashnoret e mi ne rastin e ndonje terslleku (larg qofte pu pu pu). se keshtu ne pergjithesi jam kundra.

----------


## Shrek

O trim, eshte teper e guximshme te ngresh nje teme te tille.
Nje fjale e urte thote, se vetem ai qe ka semundjen e ndjen se cfare do te thote ajo...
Nga debati me Anzheliquen, shoh se ky eshte vetem mendimi tend, dhe je i vendosur ta mbrosh deri ne vdekje..!

Per mua, eshte dicka e rende, por ne disa raste e domosdoshme. Pa bere kristianin e mire do te thoja te leme paragjykimet dhe te mos i lendojme me ato nena qe per nje arsye apo tjeter refuzuan te jene nena... 

Une jam pro abortit, por vetem kur eshte e pashmangshme

----------


## bebushja

Jam pro abortit ,ne disa raste(nese nena  eshte e semur,nese eshte mosh shum e vogel ose dicka tjeter shum specifike sic eshte ne rastin kure partneret kan te njejtin grup gjaku se femijet dalin te semure ose  jan nga i njejti gjak per parandalimin e ndonje skandali brenda fisit) .Sot ka plote menyra per shmangejn e shtatzanises,te mendojm me mire per to sesa te kryejm nje abort.Nje abort i ber  ne 8 javet e para te shtatzanis nuk quhet vrasje.Ju pershendes

----------


## DI_ANA

PERSHENDETJE......


Une per vete jam kundra nje akti te tille po nuk mund te gjykoj psh;;ato qe abortojne sepse perdhunohen ose pse gabojne ne moshe te vogel,ose per arye semundjeje te nena ose fetysi.
Abortimi mund te jete per shkaqe te ndryshme dhe nuk mund ta quaj krim,personalisht.


respekte

----------


## shoku_tanku

Edhe mune jam dakord me mendimin e parafoleses megjithese per fat te keq,ka shume njerez qe abuzojne me abortin duke e kthyer ate ne nje vrasje te mirfillte...

----------


## alnosa

sot ka mjete nga me te perparuara per parandalimin e shtanzanis ...
po kush nuk i njeh ,le te beji abortime sa her te ket qef se gje shume e mire eshte .....

----------


## DI_ANA

Po mjete ka shume sot dhe mund te ndalohet ne nje situate normale flas;
Nga ana tjeter aborti eshte shume i rrezikshem per femren vete qe e ben per faktin qe doktorata ka hasur me raste vdekje per shkak hemorragjije nga pacientja,gjithashtu probleme steriliteti dhe kanceri ne uterus;
Prandaj edhe per keto femra qe abortojne ky lloj akti eshte i rrezikshem dhe pa siguri te plote per pasoja te nderlikuara dhe te ndryshme,



respekte

----------


## FierAkja143

Simpas ligjeve te cdo shteti varet mbas sa muaj quhet vrasje.
Aborti ska rendesi quhet apo nuk quhet vrasje, thjesht nuk duhet bere.  Shumica e femrave qe bejn abort jan vajza ne mosh te vogel qe beren "nje gabim".  Gabimin ta mbajn me shendet dhe mend per here tjeter.  Ca here tjeter se jeten e shkateruan, po te pakten te presin dhe pak per femien e dyte. * Cdo akt ka pasojat e ti.*  Nuk mund te vej nje vajz pa dal akoma nga veza apo pa u martuar akoma te kryej aktin seksual  sepse ashtu ja dhan hormonet (se tru skan ato).  Vajza shqiptare nuk shikon shume (akoma) ne kete situat.  Po ktu ne Amerik shikon ne gjimnaz vajza me bar neper oboret e shkolles dhe e mbajn dhe koken lart.

----------


## Gregorian

pak rendesi kane ligjet e shteteve te abortish nje qenie njerezore eshte makabra me e madhe qe nje njeri mund te beje
...

evitoje merr masa mbrojtese... ka shume menyra per ta shmangur...por jo te besh nje krim te tille
Gregorian!

----------


## alnosa

Ore Nuk Eshte Ndonje Turp Se Ngel Shtatezen .me Nje Njeri Qe Do ,apo Je I/e Martuar .po Pse I Heqin Mor Vlla .mir Kur Jane Te Semura Apo Kan Nga 17 Kalamanj ,po Ketu Se Kane Problem Hic .flene Dhe Ngrihen Nga Gjumi Me Barre .kerkojne Dhe Mbrojtjen 100%nga Shteti Si Te Mitura ............

----------

